# Mobil Mechanic



## nakhai1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello All

New to this site I just bought a 2003 Niss Altima 3.5 Se v6 need a Mobile mechanic to do 
timing chain adjuster and tensioner in Los Angeles area any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Zac Edmonson (Jul 26, 2018)

I just didbminr not long ago and I'm a mobile mechanic unfortunately I'm in Colorado and not that mobile


----------

